# Animated Coffin Creep



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

My latest prop the Animated Coffin Creep! I bought a rear wiper motor online recently and wanted to see how well it would work for prop making. It goods but has way more movement than I expected. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That turned out great! The movement is really nice. Another winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the combination of the guy trying to get out and the other trying to dig him out


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Score another hit for you, this is great


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love it!!! I could so see this at The Haunted Mansion. Great idea! You have so much creative juice, WOW!!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks great! Love the "digger" too! Did you get the motors local, or online from somewhere?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool stuff!
Nice work


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Those two make a great pair!


----------

